# Cypress Cattle 1/22/2011



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Me and one of my bestfriends wen to Cypress Cattle yesterday to do some crappie fishing. The wind was too high so we couldn't find them. So we left our minnows out there and started bass fishing. It wasn't a bad day, he hit a 3.4lb and I hit a 3.6lb and we had a couple of smaller ones but we missed quite a few. At the end of the day my friend hit a crappie like 5 minutes before we put the boat back on the trailer and by that time it was getting dark. We fished Ice Pond, that is going to be a killer pond come around spring.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice bass. When we first hit Ice Pond a couple weeks ago, we got a crappie right off the bat, then didn't get another all day. Guess they don't like the high sun. Don't know how much you will be able to catch in the spring there, that pond has a lot of grass, even in the middle of winter. It prolly gets bad when it gets warm.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

sweet fishhhh


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I can tell there will be a lot of grass, the water was down at least 3ft. When we get some good rain then I will try it again. I will go back to try the other ponds on the land also. I've read that Long Pond was good for crappie too.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

nice fish! yall eat em or catch & release?


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds like a nice pond to fish in. How many acres is it?

KsB


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

fishallyear said:


> nice fish! yall eat em or catch & release?


 We released them but we kept some smaller ones.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Kick Some Bass said:


> Sounds like a nice pond to fish in. How many acres is it?
> 
> KsB


 I think it is about 5 acres. The website didn't say but a safe bet is about 5acres.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

jstblsd said:


> We released them but we kept some smaller ones.


 Awesome! that's how to keep the fishing quality for years to come. congrats!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks, I hope someone else go out and be able to experience the catch and even better especially a kid. We have to reach one and teach one.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

jstblsd said:


> I think it is about 5 acres. The website didn't say but a safe bet is about 5acres.


 Correction on the size of the pond it is 32 acres! My bad.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

any cats in these ponds i keep hearing about


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> any cats in these ponds i keep hearing about


 Mr. Luke didn't say, he only named bass, bream and crappie.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

great stuff. where is this pond located?


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Bbagwell said:


> great stuff. where is this pond located?


It is in Ponce Deleon, the website is www.cypresscattle.com. He has several you can fish out of.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I know exactly where this is. I have never fished this place though, but have worked many a summers throwing watermelons during the summer there. A friend fished there and did great with bluegill. The owners are great people too.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

skiff89_jr said:


> I know exactly where this is. I have never fished this place though, but have worked many a summers throwing watermelons during the summer there. A friend fished there and did great with bluegill. The owners are great people too.


 :thumbup: Yes they are. You ought to try it out it is an awesome place to fish.


----------

